# Is this new?



## Slav (6/8/16)

Not sure if this is a repost but it seems like squonking is evolving? 







Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (6/8/16)

Haven't seen a post on this yet but looks really cool


----------



## stevie g (6/8/16)

Holy crap!. The general public will think it is some sort of heroin delivery device. 

Looks cool though

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/8/16)

i think it looks like a kak implementation of a good idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (6/8/16)

Slav said:


> Not sure if this is a repost but it seems like squonking is evolving?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



More like F***ing it up if you ask me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Slav (6/8/16)

Try getting on a plane with that. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (6/8/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/8/16)

The holy grail, is a squonker that can somehow accommodate a 30ml plastic bottle.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (6/8/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> The holy grail, is a squonker that can somehow accommodate a 30ml plastic bottle.



With battery power for all 30ml @n0ugh7_zw !
Yet still relatively small
Take my money!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/8/16)

I dont even think 30ml. Even a 15ml bottle should give a good full days vape.

On the subject of squonkers.
Could you run a tank/rta/ non bottom fed rda on a squonk mod?

I know it defeats the whole purpose but i ask because say for eg you carrying a squonker with bottom fed rda and all a sudden you drop your mod and damage your rda and all you got in your vape bag is a spare tank/rta/rda without bottom feed pin.

Would if fire on a squonk mod?
Thanks my vaping peeps.


----------



## Slav (6/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I dont even think 30ml. Even a 15ml bottle should give a good full days vape.
> 
> On the subject of squonkers.
> Could you run a tank/rta/ non bottom fed rda on a squonk mod?
> ...


You can definitely fire a tank on a squonk mod. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

